# Catfish on a Black Wooly Bugger



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

My cousin caught a pretty big cat today on a black beadhead bugger! he also caught a bluegill. it was pretty slow tho. the copper john worked too on a rock bass. i got a tangle and caught my thumb with the damn wooly bugger so hard it broke off the line. now i don't know why but i didn't feel it and it was past the barb! i pulled and pulled and couldn't get the damn thing out! grabbed the foreceps and pulled with all alot of strength and pop it out ! ouch! that wasn't a fun experience.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Sounds like a good reason to fish barbless


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

oh well at least I caught something!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Might be the biggest thing ever caught on a wooly bugger!

Huntinbull


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> oh well at least I caught something!


Yeah, I'd probably take a hook or two if I were always able to catch fish  Of course I've yet to be hooked barb deep, so maybe I'd change my tune after that experience!

CW


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

glad it missed all the nerves lol. i didn't feel it one bit and i still don't feel anything! guess i lucked out!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i have been hooked pretty bad befor by bass fishing with my dad i had one beded in my head befor. dad went to cast and his lure hit my head and he did not know it so he try to cast hard bad idea lol any ways nice fish


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

caught me a catfish yesterday on a tan beadhead hares ear nymph! pretty big fish easily a couple pounds!! luckily didn't catch myself this time lol! I used my martin 6wt 20 dollar setup too! works pretty good especially for the price!


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

you can catch fish with just about anything. my girls catch fish with their $10 Barbie poles, even catfish.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

cousin got a cat today on a zug bug! that means the hares ear, the prince nymph ,the zug bug, and the black wooley bugger all produce catfish! tried a dry may fly today but nothing except a couple gills and a rock bass on the tan hares ear! he caught his on the 20 dollar martin (barbie) pole! lol. i have to say the 6wt cheap martin combo works just as well as my 8wt cabellas outfit. only thing that is better is the cabelas got adjustable disc drag and the martin has non adjustable click drag. but for 20 dollars u can't beat it! very good way to get into fly fishing!


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

add a stonefly nymph in the list for catfish.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

I was belly boating with a friend on a pond one day and I heard a "Whoa!". I turned around and saw my buddy holding his rod high and something was spinning him in circles. What a sight! After about 25 spins he finally got control of the fish and pulled out a cat about 8 pounds. He, too, was using the ubiquitous Black Bugger.


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

Caught a nice catfish last year on a #8 Hex Nymph, cast in along some bushes near shore. My goal is to get a catfish to rise to a number 22 trico...
...or maybe a PMD or Sulpher.
z


----------

